# Saturday is sawmill day!



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

We started the day milling burls. We cut maybe 600 pounds of willow burl. These 3 slabs are approx 30x24. 1 is 3" thick 1 is 2.5" and the last is 1.5" thick. The last 2 are book matching. 

We have to finish processing the turning blanks this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2014)

Lucky ducks, that get to open burls. Some things about living in the deep south suck.

Happy for you though.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2014)

If you cut the 1.5" thick one into 1.5"Square X length (next to last picture), how many 1.5 Sq X 3" could you get out of it and what would it cost to 76706?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> If you cut the 1.5" thick one into 1.5"Square X length (next to last picture), how many 1.5 Sq X 3" could you get out of it and what would it cost to 76706?


I have oodles of this stuff I am gonna leave that one whole. I can cut other stuff for you and post something in the correct forum later on. I will probably cut them into 6.25" lengths in the event you would pass other call makers could still use the pieces


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2014)

I will be looking. Thanks.


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Lucky ducks, that get to open burls. Some things about living in the deep south suck.
> 
> Happy for you though.


I like your new hat


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks Dave. I need some support. Lord Wellington was hatin' on me in another thread, making fun of kicking my ass and stuff.

@Molokai

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 5, 2014)

wish I had a Saturday like that.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Lucky ducks, that get to open burls. Some things about living in the deep south suck.
> 
> Happy for you though.



Not just the deep south. Here in Central IL burls are rare as chickens teeth. Mostly prairie here but good timber along the river. I've walked miles looking for burls and never see any. Lots of "cankers" or whatever they're called but no burls. Our trees are too healthy. Gary


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

I had the chance yesterday to walk the banks of a local river and within 500 yards I found dozens of burls. Several of the trees had fallen in the river. I have it worked out with the ranger that I can take any of them after they fall. Would have had them already but it has been so wet that we can get the tractor anywhere near the river without getting it stuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

